# Front license plate bracket



## candstick (Oct 22, 2007)

I know this is just a little thing, but when I signed the paperwork to pay for my car, it also included an agreement for the dealer not to install the front license plate bracket. I was too busy to look over the amount I'm supposed to pay so I signed without looking carefully at the agreement. It means they won't install the license plate in the front for my car comes delievery. Is this a standard practice or was my dealing trying to avoid doing some work on my car? The agreement noted that the front license plate is required in California. So, does it mean I have to install it myself? I'll be damned if they were pulling a fast one on me.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Actually it sounds like you have it reversed.

The form that my dealer had me sign was that I acknowledge CA requires 2-plates and the dealership will be installing both brackets and if I refuse then it's my problem. 

Check-out the form again. I doubt that they would be supplying a form for you to Opt Out of the law.


----------



## candstick (Oct 22, 2007)

no, I don't have it reversed. The form title is "Front License Plate Bracket Installation Refusal Acknowledgement". And under the buyer's info and vehicle's info, it says, "I, the undersigned, expressly refused installation of a bracket or other means of securing the front license plate on the above described vehicle. I understand that California law required a license plate to be displayed from and securely fastened to the front of the motor vehicle and that the hardware necessary to securely fasten the front license plate is available from the dealer"


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

candstick said:


> no, I don't have it reversed. The form title is "Front License Plate Bracket Installation Refusal Acknowledgement". And under the buyer's info and vehicle's info, it says, "I, the undersigned, expressly refused installation of a bracket or other means of securing the front license plate on the above described vehicle. I understand that California law required a license plate to be displayed from and securely fastened to the front of the motor vehicle and that the hardware necessary to securely fasten the front license plate is available from the dealer"


I signed something substantially the same. Many (most?) new owners (including me) think that the car looks better without the front plate and often ask the dealer not to put holes in the bumper for the bracket. In Calif, the law requires front and rear plates and you are subject to a ticket. My guess is too many people who got tickets tried to blame the dealer. So this form amounts to a CYA paper trail for the dealer. My dealer asked if I wanted the front bracket and when I said no, they asked me to sign the form. They indicated that if I changed my mind by redelivery date they would be happy to add the bracket at no cost. If I changed my mind after I took redelivery, they would need to charge for it. (But I would think that they will waive any charge if I complained at that time since it should only take all of 2 minutes). If you want your dealer to mount the front bracket you should just call them to have it done.


----------



## bmwfanwashdc (Feb 28, 2007)

Are you doing ED? If so they will have holes drilled. I was optimistic that stopped from recent pickups but mine was fully drilled with euro plate attached.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

ED drill holes are the wrong width.


----------



## Kevedward (Jul 11, 2007)

Kamdog said:


> ED drill holes are the wrong width.


I kept both license plates and the ED holes were not the right width for the rear plate installed for ED but correct for the front plate.


----------



## candstick (Oct 22, 2007)

so are we going to have some holes on the rear? yuk...


----------



## borisivan (Aug 2, 2007)

*no holes on ED anymore!*

My euro front plate was on with doublesided tape at delivery last week. NO HOLES.

This is a new change for 2008 cars delivered @ Welt, from what I understand.


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

When I picked up my car on 11/2, my front plate was in a license plate frame (no holes in the plate -- the plate slid into the frame) and the license plate frame was screwed into the U.S. front bracket. As for the back plate, the screws in the plate appeared to be in the same place as the U.S. holes.


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

My euro front plate was also on with doublsided tape at delivery on 11/19 (the folks at the Welt mentioned some people were not happy with having holes in their bumper and although German law requires the front license plate be drilled into the bumper, they were now using strong doublesided tape instead).


----------



## zking (Sep 17, 2007)

I live in New England and front plates are required but I specifically asked the dealer not to mount the front bracket if it was delierved without it on. I was surprised to find there was no front plate mount when I took delivery on 11/1. They just put it in the trunk in case I changed my mind or tickets forced me to install it. 

The car looks MUCH better without it. I cringed as I drove past the new arrivals on the lot which all had front plates drilled through the bumper with dealer ads on them.


----------



## stormace (Oct 5, 2004)

it's good that they listened. I asked in March '07 if they can leave the holes out, they said no. I'm glad that my next ED i'd be holeless in the front! yea!


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

I didn't pay attention, but perhaps the U.S. front bracket on my car was attached with double-sided tape :dunno:

To those whose plate was attached with double-sided tape -- was there anything between the plate and the bumper aside from the tape?



BMW4Lee said:


> When I picked up my car on 11/2, my front plate was in a license plate frame (no holes in the plate -- the plate slid into the frame) and the license plate frame was screwed into the U.S. front bracket. As for the back plate, the screws in the plate appeared to be in the same place as the U.S. holes.





aba030 said:


> My euro front plate was also on with doublsided tape at delivery on 11/19 (the folks at the Welt mentioned some people were not happy with having holes in their bumper and although German law requires the front license plate be drilled into the bumper, they were now using strong doublesided tape instead).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

stormace said:


> it's good that they listened. I asked in March '07 if they can leave the holes out, they said no. I'm glad that my next ED i'd be holeless in the front! yea!


Maybe. The tape installation is not a sure thing long term and it's not a sure thing even if you request it at the Welt.

The Germans are testing the tape in a variety of conditions to ensure the plate won't come off.

Once they are satisfied, it may become the standard.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BMW4Lee said:


> To those whose plate was attached with double-sided tape -- was there anything between the plate and the bumper aside from the tape?


Nein.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a delivery in Jan, and since my state doesn't require the front plate, I'm really hoping they don't drill them at the welt and go with the tape instead. Anyone know any way to increase my chances?


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

11/21 delivery and they only used tape.

Front license plate bracket was included in the trunk - I left it in the trunk when I dropped the car off at Harms in Frankfurt (required in Texas, so hopefully PDC will install it).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Take a poll on license plate attachment at the Welt*

See poll on this question at http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247539

Poll question: how was your front license plate attached?

(do not answer here but click here or above to go to the poll)


----------

